# Help with projector type and placement



## santosh (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi
New to the projector technology. Have read a lot on the forums. I am in the process of building a home theater.

Here are some details
room size 20'6" x13'11". height 8 feet. Plan to get a 150 inch diagonal 2.35:1 screen with side blanking panels for CIH projection. I am looking to get a projector with lens memory and motarised zoom so i can watch both 16:9 and 2.35:1 material. Do not care about 3D.

I was looking at the panasonic PT-AE8000U or the JVC DLAX35B.

Are there any other options. also Electrician is getting ready to put the outlet and do low voltage wiring in the ceiling and i have no idea what my projector distance will be. i tried to play with the calculator on projector pros and got more confused.

Can some body please recommend a projector and let me know what the projection distance should be for that projector I would be extremely grateful.
thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To get a 150" screen your going to need the projector at about 16 ft back. That's a very large screen for that size room are you sure you want it that large? Where are you putting the front left and right speakers?


----------



## santosh (Sep 29, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> To get a 150" screen your going to need the projector at about 16 ft back. That's a very large screen for that size room are you sure you want it that large? Where are you putting the front left and right speakers?


Thanks
Creating a false wall with AT screen and FLR speakers will be behind it. The seating distance will be about 17.5 feet.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

At 150" I wonder if you will be happy with the brightness of either projector. I have the Panasonic PT-AE8000U on a 102" screen with the projector about 11 feet back. It has a very comfortable light level with the bulb on the high position. 3D is barely bright enough for me with this setup. At 150" I don't think 3D will be satisfactory, if 3D is even a consideration for you. Maybe a screen with gain will help, but gain screens almost always have hot spots and narrow viewing angles.

If the electrician is doing the wiring now you really need to know where the projector will be, both for power and HDMI cabling. You may wish to have him put in a 3" or 4" PVC conduit between the projector position and the receiver position if you know where the A/V rack or shelves will be. Have him put a long string or light weight rope in the conduit for you to use when pulling cables.

Also, consider using a battery backup for the projector to keep bulb cooling on when the power blinks or goes out completely. A computer type UPS is sufficient.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, the other issue I see is an AT screen has less gain usually .7 even the very exspencive ones that have been tested are less than 1.0 gain. At 150" it's not going to be very bright.


----------



## santosh (Sep 29, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree, the other issue I see is an AT screen has less gain usually .7 even the very exspencive ones that have been tested are less than 1.0 gain. At 150" it's not going to be very bright.


thanks
I may not be understanding the projector calculator correctly.If i am understand it correctly the JVC DLAX35B mounted at 16 feet will produce a 120inch diagonal 16:9 with a brightness of 24 FL and then zoomed to produce a 150 inch 2.35 with a brightness of 18FL. Is that not sufficiently bright. I read somewhere that theaters have between 12-14 fl brightness. Am i missing something


----------



## santosh (Sep 29, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> At 150" I wonder if you will be happy with the brightness of either projector. I have the Panasonic PT-AE8000U on a 102" screen with the projector about 11 feet back. It has a very comfortable light level with the bulb on the high position. 3D is barely bright enough for me with this setup. At 150" I don't think 3D will be satisfactory, if 3D is even a consideration for you. Maybe a screen with gain will help, but gain screens almost always have hot spots and narrow viewing angles.
> 
> thanks
> I may not be understanding the projector calculator correctly.the way i am reading it the JVC DLAX35B mounted at 16 feet will produce a 120inch diagonal 16:9 with a brightness of 24 FL and then zoomed to produce a 150 inch 2.35 with a brightness of 18FL. Is that not sufficiently bright. I read somewhere that theaters have between 12-14 fl brightness. Am i missing something


----------

